# BobCAD-CAM Version 21



## yassine-maroc (11 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
[BIMG]http://img380.imageshack.us/img380/3671/a6pf.jpg[/BIMG]
2D & 3D CADCAM
Easy to Learn
SolidWorks File Support NEW
2 Axis Lathe
Parasolids File support NEW
3D Modeling & Machining
HPGL Output NEW
FREE Post Processors
NO Maintenance Fees
BobCAD-CAM Version 21 introduces new external file compatibility, powerful CAD wireframe, surface and solids technology and user friendly machining operations for 2D & 3D part making. Version 21 proves that advanced CAD-CAM software can be powerful and loaded with part making functionality, yet still easy to use while also being affordable enough for any shop! From basic 2D machining operations to model design and mold making BobCAD-CAM Version 21 provides you the toolpath and g-code to cut your parts FASTER...SMARTER & EASIER! The following list of features has been added to give you an idea of what Version 21 can do for your design & manufacturing requirements.


----------



## عمر 85 (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور يا اخي ممكن الاقي تعليم للبوب كاد ؟؟؟


----------



## أسحاق المصرى (29 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لاكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## amirhelmy (19 فبراير 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## cch (6 مارس 2010)

Hoooooooooo


----------

